# Does Anyone Else's DP Ease Up After Taking Oxycodone?



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

When I Take Oxycodone My DP, Lets Up For A Little While. It Allows Me To Talk To More People And Be Comfortable In My Own Body. Can Anyone Else Relate To This. My Only Worries about This Method Is, Dependence And Tolerance.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Claymore, it's great your feeling better. I can understand your worries about tolerance/addiction, I am having a very bad time with dp at the moment and have an appointment with a psychiatrist, I would take a benzo at any chance I get to help with my feelings. Sorry I can't offer much help to your question, but your feeling better so try focus on that, I've heard people coping well on benzo medications for years and living a fulfilling life.

Paul


----------



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

Every opiate releaves my DP, morphine, buprenorphine, oxy, codeine, tramadol. Yeah I like 'em all (okay, I LOVE OPIATES), but I'll tell you one thing, DO NOT get hooked on any opiate, I've been thru one opiate withdrawal and it was HELL for weeks. I still take it once in a while, maybe 1-3 times a week depending on supply, but not as often as before.

Don't forget Oxy is nearly as strong as Heroin, just so you now what you are getting your self into.


----------



## Misia (Nov 1, 2009)

Please use it sparingly! I love opium too, but I haven't tried it while depersonalized.

Opium withdrawal *causes* depersonalization, so don't get addicted!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

It's like any recreational (non-hallucinogenic) drug. Be careful when self-medicating.


----------

